# IDE Wechselrahmen -> Rechner langsam



## fjordblauer (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe meinen Rechner aufgerüstet.

Dabei habe ich jetzt 3 GHz, 512 MB RAM und so weiter...

Allerdings ist die Systemfestplatte ein Wechselrahmen. Nun glaube ich, das dieser das System von der Geschwindigkeit ausbremst.

Kann es sein, das wenn der Anschluss vom Wechselrahmen älter ist, das er wirklich bremst? 

Als Festplatte ist eine 80 GB 7.200 mit 8 MB drin.

Eilige Antworten erwünscht!

Dirk  ;-]


----------



## fjordblauer (4. Februar 2005)

Sorry, doppelt! Kann gelöscht werden!


Habe den anderen Beitrag gelöscht ^^ ( Mod )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2005)

Hast du evtl. eine 80polige Festplatte ( also auch 80poliges Kabel zum Wechselrahmen ) und nur einen 40poligen Wechselrahmen ( also im Wechslrahmen das kurze Verbnindungskabel nur 40polig) ?


----------



## fjordblauer (4. Februar 2005)

Woran sehe ich das denn?  

Aber sowas kann sein...?

Der Rahmen war gebraucht und schon etwas wackelig (vielleicht älter)...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2005)

Les mal den Beitrag: http://www.hwe-forum.de/index.php/topic,7501.0.html der sollte dir evtl. Antworten geben.

Und/oder diesen Beitrag: http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=21090&page=4


----------



## fjordblauer (4. Februar 2005)

Im Anhang mal die Grafiken.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2005)

Hmm, hilft mir leider nicht wirklich weiter... sorry, würde ja gerne helfen, aber da muss ich wohl leider passen....


----------



## fjordblauer (4. Februar 2005)

Windows sagt mir:

Primärer IDE Kanal:

Aktueller Übertragungsmodus:

Gerät 0: Ultra DMA 6

Gerät 1: Ultra DMA 5

--------------------------------

Sekundärer IDE Kanal:

Aktueller Übertragungsmodus:

Gerät 0: Ultra DMA 2

Gerät 1: Ultra DMA 2

Habe diesen "Wechselrahmen" als C: und eigentlich auch als Master.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Februar 2005)

Hmm, dann dürfte es definitiv nicht am Kabel und nicht am Wechselrahmen liegen....


----------



## fjordblauer (4. Februar 2005)

Also sind bei DMA 2 definitiv der DVD Brenner und das Laufwerk? Wieso sind die denn so lahm lt. diesen Angaben? Vom "Feeling" her ist aber ok!


----------



## fjordblauer (5. Februar 2005)

Woran kanns denn noch liegen?

Hatte kurz mal G DATA Windows XP Styler drauf, aber gleich wieder gelöscht, meint ihr das war ""...?


----------



## fjordblauer (5. Februar 2005)

Und welche Funktion haben im BIOS die Möglichkeiten bei der Festplatte 16 und 32 Bit?

Und warum war das auf 16 Bit? Habs mal hochgedreht und teste..

Ihr merkt, mir geht das Problem ganz schön auf den Geist...


----------



## fjordblauer (6. Februar 2005)

Ich habe die Lösung!

Mein Computerladen hat mir anstatt 512 MB RAM nur 128 MB eingebaut!

Ich habe so eine Hasslatte auf diesen Scheissladen...! 

  

Erst haben die mir ein Board verkauft das den P4 mit 3 GHz nicht verträgt und dann sowas...

Soviel Stress und rennerei..


----------

